# Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach



## Lil Truckr (Mar 10, 2005)

Greetings,

I was wondering if there were any Phaeton owners out there who may have installed Bilstein shocks on their coach.  I contacted Bilstein tech line today and they gave me two different part numbers for their shocks that should fit my '03 Phaeton 38GH.  The front shock part number is *AK1257* while they told me the rear shocks would have the part number of *BK5-2581*.  Does anyone know for sure if these are the correct part numbers and shocks for my coach.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Poppa (Mar 11, 2005)

Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach

Believe it or not, contact O'Rilley or Aotu Zone about the same thing and they will give you an answer. :laugh: 

For thats where you are probably going to buy the shocks from anyway right.


----------



## Lil Truckr (Mar 11, 2005)

Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach

Poppa,

I'm sorry but I'm not familiar with O'Rilley or Aotu Zone unless you mean AUTO Zone.  I'm still not familiar with O'Rilley.  Is this a auto parts dealer?

Thanks.


----------



## Bush70 (Mar 12, 2005)

Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach

Why are you questioning Bilstien? They should know what there part numbers are.  Also it would go by the chassis. It should be Frieghtliner.


----------



## Lil Truckr (Mar 12, 2005)

Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach

Bush70, if you read my post you will see that I did contact Bilstein and the reason I'm asking my question is that the person I spoke with at Bilstein Tech Line seemed like he really didn't know what I needed.  Even though I clearly explained which chassis I had and the year of the coach the person I spoke with seem very unsure of the shocks I needed...  Thats why the question, to clarify and confirm the shocks I need before I order them and are stuck with something that won't fit. :dead:


----------



## Bush70 (Mar 13, 2005)

Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach

I guess I thought Bilstein tech line was still Bilstein. Call Tiffin. They use them all the time on coaches. I have them on my Allegro Bus. They should know the numbers.


----------



## Lil Truckr (Mar 13, 2005)

Shocks for Tiffin Phaeton Motor Coach

Thanks Bush70 I didn't know that.  I'll give them a call next week and see what they say.
My '03 Tiffin Phaeton came with Sachs brand shocks.

Thanks again.  :laugh:


----------

